# BUG REPORT L180: Reboot During DVR Playback



## cracka (Feb 6, 2004)

Locked up & rebooted out-of-the-blue while watched HBO-HD program recorded yesterday. I hadn't brought up the guide once since powering up for this viewing session, just went straight to DVR, selected the show, then Start Over. The show played for about 40-45 minutes, then the picture froze for about 15 seconds, black screen, reboot.

Also, it lost my viewing position in the recorded program when it restarted,so Resume was not enabled.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

same happened to me, went to a dvr even and had an ugly grey screen them a reboot.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Random re-boots still happen. I check my PIP window position every morning, and today if was in the default (post boot) position indicating the 921 re-booted somtime during last night.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

Me too. Never had one with L149, but have observed one with L180.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

cracka said:


> Locked up & rebooted out-of-the-blue while watched HBO-HD program recorded yesterday. I hadn't brought up the guide once since powering up for this viewing session, just went straight to DVR, selected the show, then Start Over. The show played for about 40-45 minutes, then the picture froze for about 15 seconds, black screen, reboot.
> 
> Also, it lost my viewing position in the recorded program when it restarted,so Resume was not enabled.


This has happened to me twice.

--- WCS


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Friday morning I had a split recording. Today, a reboot during PVR playback. Perhaps it is more reliable then before, but I wouldn't give L180 better then a 50% improvment.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> Friday morning I had a split recording. Today, a reboot during PVR playback. Perhaps it is more reliable then before, but I wouldn't give L180 better then a 50% improvment.


May not even be 50% David  My 921 seems to be rebooting itself almost as much as before L180.

I used SimpleSimon's test of moving the PIP window and then checking its position the next day. Even though the 'blue light special' is gone - the receiver is still rebooting - during 'live' (buffered) viewing, during PVR playback, and yes. . . even overnight when the 921 is turned off. I'm forcing a reboot every morning now to try to keep the thing from rebooting when recording or when viewing. I think it helps - and I suspect that points to remaining memory leaks.

Bottom line. . . spontaneous reboots are definitely NOT fixed with L180.

.....G


----------



## Skymoon (Apr 20, 2004)

Spontaneous reboots are worse for me since the L180 update.


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

Skymoon said:


> Spontaneous reboots are worse for me since the L180 update.


Me too. In addition, I keep losing my OTA channels and have to rescan, more timers do not fire, I have more stations without DVR functions, and I have a bunch of 0 second recordings. I would trade for prior version in a heartbeat and I am getting a bit frustrated that the programmers can't seem to get this fixed. I do not know who is working on this, what their capabilities are, or how much time they are spending. However, what is clear is that Dish needs to expend more resources to get more capable people or get more out of the people they have because at this pace the problems will never be fixed.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I guess they thought that if they got rid of the blue light special, we wouldn't notice the constant reboots. In the almost four months that I have had my 921, each software upgrade has been a step backwards. Nothing gets fixed and things that used to work get broken. This unit is much more unstable now than it was with L145.


----------

